# Cost of Living in Canada ?



## Builder4125 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My wife and I are looking at relocating to Canada (most likely Edmonton) to live and work for a few years with our 14year old daughter.

I would appreciate any advice / comments anyone may have as to how does the cost of living in Canada compare to living in Sydney, Australia ? I.e. Cost comparison for food & groceries, going-out, water & power bills, etc. ? We have heard Canada is definitely cheaper than Australia - Is this true and by how much roughly ?

We have also heard the Public Health system is very good or at least comparable with Medicare here in Australia - do you need private health insurance in Canada, and if so, at what sort of cost ?

Any comments on schooling (we have been told the Public School system in Canada is very good ?) and Edmonton lifestyle / environment would also be very much appreciated.


Thanks !


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

If you are headed to Edmonton, you might like to peruse the Alberta provincial health provider at this link:

Home | Alberta Health Services


To give you an idea of the cost of living in comparison to your city in Australia, this site will come in handy:

http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/compare_countries.jsp


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't live in Edmonton but live one province over in Saskatchewan and since I am Australian, I will try and give a rough comparison of things. Overall the cost of living is about the same, somethings are more and some are cheaper. 
Utilities - cheaper
Internet - cheaper

Alcohol, cheese, meat, some food items, domestic airfares - more expensive.

This may not be the same in Alberta but Its not going to be too off the mark. 
I don't think cost of living will be too much of an impediment. Main issue is if you are planning on sending money back to Australia, you will lose a bit with the exchange rate.


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Forgot to say .... As a TEmp foreign worker, you should be eligible for the normal provincial health care. But if traveling out of your home province, you may need travel insurance. Also the local health coverage will take a few weeks to kick in so have travel insurance to cover that initial period. You should check all this with Alberta health. 

Schools will depend where you are.... I personally think the Australian education standard is higher. But your daughter will get to experience life in a different country and that is not something that can be part of any curriculum.


----------



## Builder4125 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey Oggy,

Thanks for the reply.

Have already looked at the Numbeo stuff which suggests food and grocery costs are perhaps a little cheaper in Edmonton (10%) whilst going-out (movies, restaurants, etc.) and service utility costs are significantly cheaper (25%) with clothes, petrol and cars being cheaper again (30%) - How accurate would you say this is ?


----------



## Builder4125 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey Jacq1101,

Thanks for the reply


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Alberta has no provincial sales tax, unlike other provinces in Canada. 

There is "something from home" for you here in Canada.... we have GST, just like in Australia, but UNlike in Australia, the GST _is not_ ordinarily included in the shelf price that one sees. We are also in the process of getting rid of the penny (the Royal Canadian Mint has stopped making them) but it's not been completely taken out of circulation yet.


----------

